# To many orgasms



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

Hey everyone. So, my husband and I have been together for 11 years, married for 5, and I've always been really really easy to orgasm. When I was younger it was great, he would go pretty fast too and everything worked out well. Now, over a decade later, I orgasm faster than before and he takes longer. It never used to bother me before, but for some reason I find myself feeling embarrassed about it. Is that normal? He can take an hour or so to finish, but by that one I've had tons! 

I talked to him about it and he reassured me that there is nothing to be embarrassed about and even jokingly teased about being "just that good" but I don't know. I still feel embarrassed about it. Anyone else ever feel like this? 

And the easier I get, the more it plagues me that he takes so much longer than before, and then my childish mind thinks it's because im not doing it for him like I used to. 

Don't know what I'm looking for here. Just advice/other than can relate.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Saibasu said:


> Hey everyone. So, my husband and I have been together for 11 years, married for 5, and I've always been really really easy to orgasm. When I was younger it was great, he would go pretty fast too and everything worked out well. Now, over a decade later, I orgasm faster than before and he takes longer. It never used to bother me before, but for some reason I find myself feeling embarrassed about it. Is that normal? He can take an hour or so to finish, but by that one I've had tons!
> 
> I talked to him about it and he reassured me that there is nothing to be embarrassed about and even jokingly teased about being "just that good" but I don't know. I still feel embarrassed about it. Anyone else ever feel like this?
> 
> ...


You just don't get it,it does wonders for his ego to see you having multiple orgasms and unless he starts complaining you should just enjoy it and go with the flow.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

The other thing is don't let "not doing it for him" to get in your head. As men age, some of their "function" changes. If it gets in your head, it can get in his head. This will do nothing but kill both his ego and his "function". If you like it, and he likes it, roll with it. Can you describe why you feel it is embarrassing? That might help with getting ok with it.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm in the same boat OP. He's loving it. Don't worry and have fun. I had the same feelings as you did but I just pushed them out of my head and just enjoy the moments. He has nothing but positive things to say about it and it makes him feel really good. 

I like to have fun back and give him little winks with a "it's not fair you're just too good and I can't help it". One time we had fun trying to see how long I could hold it without Oing, not long. Having fun with it and acknowledging it in a light way made me feel better and get the reassurance I needed that all was good.


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

That's been my problem honestly. He constantly tells me I overthink things and I realized recently I do. I'm going to try and not overthink!


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

As a husband myself, I can tell you that your husband is _thrilled_ that he's providing that level of pleasure for you. Don't stop. Don't be embarrassed.


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> I'm in the same boat OP. He's loving it. Don't worry and have fun. I had the same feelings as you did but I just pushed them out of my head and just enjoy the moments. He has nothing but positive things to say about it and it makes him feel really good.
> 
> I like to have fun back and give him little winks with a "it's not fair you're just too good and I can't help it". One time we had fun trying to see how long I could hold it without Oing, not long. Having fun with it and acknowledging it in a light way made me feel better and get the reassurance I needed that all was good.


I'm glad theres another like me out there! I've never though about making a game out of it to see "how long I can hold off" like you,it wouldn't be long! It might help to laugh a little about it tho thank you


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

NobodySpecial said:


> The other thing is don't let "not doing it for him" to get in your head. As men age, some of their "function" changes. If it gets in your head, it can get in his head. This will do nothing but kill both his ego and his "function". If you like it, and he likes it, roll with it. Can you describe why you feel it is embarrassing? That might help with getting ok with it.


I'm not really sure why I find it embarrassing. It's hard to put into the right words. It just feel .... Silly? I don't know! I know it's stupid! I just need to get out of my head I guess. 

Typical me


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Saibasu said:


> I'm not really sure why I find it embarrassing. It's hard to put into the right words. It just feel .... Silly? I don't know! I know it's stupid! I just need to get out of my head I guess.
> 
> Typical me


It is not stupid. Feeling guilty or shameful about it won't help you embrace it!


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Haaa. You could smugly say to yourself, doesn't everyone wish they had MY problem.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*There are literally tons of folks who would absolutely give their eye teeth to have your "problem!"

Trust me! Your loving husband is enjoying being part of every one of those fantastic orgasms you're having that he's capable of wringing out of you!

Male and female sexual physiology are about as different as daylight and dark!

Just lay back and vastly enjoy what God has given you!*


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Saibasu said:


> I'm glad theres another like me out there! I've never though about making a game out of it to see "how long I can hold off" like you,it wouldn't be long! It might help to laugh a little about it tho thank you


Yes, laughing about things fixes them right up. 

I'm also like you where I overthink everything so lightening the mood and having a little fun with it makes me get out of my head. 

He is certainly not thinking anything negative about it.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm also multi. It makes my husband very happy. I'd just enjoy the experience. Your hubby likely enjoys seeing you enjoying yourself so much. That's a sign that he adores you and wants to meet your needs.


----------



## Robbie1234 (Feb 8, 2017)

Saibasu said:


> That's been my problem honestly. He constantly tells me I overthink things and I realized recently I do. I'm going to try and not overthink!


It goes to show some women are never happy lmao.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Women are kind of brought up being taught all kinds of conflicting things about sex. If we enjoy it, there is guilt. If we don't, there is guilt. It's a mess all around. 

We get pushed and pressured in both ways. Guilt, shame, and all the other crap in a woman's head is a big problem in many sex lives.


----------



## Don't Panic (Apr 2, 2017)

Satya said:


> I'm also multi. It makes my husband very happy. I'd just enjoy the experience. Your hubby likely enjoys seeing you enjoying yourself so much. That's a sign that he adores you and wants to meet your needs.


Well said! Enjoy your gift OP! I'm grateful every day. Well maybe not _every_ day....

Be conscious when discussing your ability with friends who are not quite so orgasmically blessed. I've had a few "frustrated" friends become annoyed lol. Oops, lesson learned


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

NEVER APOLOGIZE FOR ORGASMING. It makes men feel more manly, that they gave their woman the ultimate pleasure very quickly. My wife usually gets off the first time within 1-2 minutes of foreplay. I can hold back for a very long time. Therefore, she has a whole bunch of orgasms to my one. That is the way it works. I have said to my wife, I would give a year off my life to be able to come like her.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

My wife has always reached orgasm in less than 3 minutes most times and can keep on going until she is exhausted. She is now 65 and still having the best orgasms in her life. Only problem is that most times just one or sometimes two, exhaust her. I lived with my wife and her girlfriend for much of our marriage. Her girlfriend took 30-60 minutes to reach orgasm. My wife and I had to take turns because it was exhausting and painful at times to keep on going. I think I am very lucky that my wife has quick and lots of orgasms. It is great to have her start to orgasm as soon as my tongue touches her. I am sure that he feels just as lucky as I do to have a wife just as you. 

My wife knows how long it can take most girls to reach orgasm because she is bi so she feels like me; the quicker the better so you can move on to part two. These days we practice tease and denial. My wife gets to orgasm every and anytime she wants while I have to wait weeks or months for mine. I am OK with this since I owe her big time for being so sexual and sharing her girlfriend with me for 30 years. I share her orgasms and have always enjoyed giving more than receiving. Women like you make us happy. No worries about premature ejaculation or sore tongues. Plus it is an ego boost to know that you can make her reach an orgasm so fast. The only downside is that it ruins you for other girls. When you are used to a quick orgasm, girls who take longer, as many do, become less desirable. You can just extend foreplay to make the night last longer or after you orgasm, spend time on your man to tease him very slowly. Edge him by bringing to the brink of an orgasm and then stopping. Wait for him to calm down and repeat. It feels great and will extend your sex time. You can also give him a ruined orgasm which is an orgasm without pleasure. He will ejaculate but not have an orgasm and still be as horny and ready as before. I have been into all kinds of sex both vanilla and fetish. I consider sex an art and enjoy giving pleasure to women. There are many things you can do in bed that aren't really considered kinky.


----------



## StuckInLove (Jun 6, 2017)

Your husband is in heaven. Go with it. Go more! Go until you physically cannot continue!! Then beat your high score tomorrow night. 

Congratulations on an awesome sex life!


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

> Your husband is in heaven. Go with it. Go more! Go until you physically cannot continue!! Then beat your high score tomorrow night.


This, sounds like he hit the jackpot.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

yep, that aging plumbing.
Foreplay is the key.....do all sorts of OTHER sexual things that get him close to cumming, and THEN let him put it in for the finish....

And an hour to cum? That is a long time....i would suggest he go to his doctor and have a PSA blood test to make sure nothing is weird in his Prostate.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

My wife is similar, but I don't take that long, either!

Although she doesn't _complain_ about it, she does mention that her first orgasm is the most powerful, with each one tapering off as they go.

There are times where she'd rather hold off on that one for a little bit, then enjoy it with me, perferably at the same time as mine.

In other words, she can have an O every 2 minutes, give or take, but sometimes would rather I don't get her there so quickly, and then time it so we finish together. That's her ideal.


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

Thank you for all the input  I'm going to.try and relax about it. There really isn't anything Ivan do to stop it anyway right?! Cheers to fantastic sex everyday!


----------



## David51 (Sep 12, 2017)

Saibasu said:


> Hey everyone. So, my husband and I have been together for 11 years, married for 5, and I've always been really really easy to orgasm. When I was younger it was great, he would go pretty fast too and everything worked out well. Now, over a decade later, I orgasm faster than before and he takes longer. It never used to bother me before, but for some reason I find myself feeling embarrassed about it. Is that normal? He can take an hour or so to finish, but by that one I've had tons!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your hubby is a lucky man!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Saibasu said:


> Hey everyone. So, my husband and I have been together for 11 years, married for 5, and I've always been really really easy to orgasm. When I was younger it was great, he would go pretty fast too and everything worked out well. Now, over a decade later, I orgasm faster than before and he takes longer. It never used to bother me before, but for some reason I find myself feeling embarrassed about it. Is that normal? He can take an hour or so to finish, but by that one I've had tons!
> 
> I talked to him about it and he reassured me that there is nothing to be embarrassed about and even jokingly teased about being "just that good" but I don't know. I still feel embarrassed about it. Anyone else ever feel like this?
> 
> ...


Can we switch bodies?....i am the opposite takes me forever....

I would just enjoy girl. No shame in this...i am embarrassed it takes me forever...but my hubby is having fun getting me there.

Have fun.....


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

NobodySpecial said:


> Haaa. You could smugly say to yourself, doesn't everyone wish they had MY problem.


Every single guy on TAM wishes they had her husbands problem!

OP, as men age, it can take longer for a guy. NOTHING to do with their spouse, just Father Time being a biatch.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

it is pretty important to your marriage that you ENJOY sex with your husband. If now it is like a sexual marathon for you every time you get laid...well eventually you will be avoiding sex. 

So what can you do to speed up how quickly HE is cumming? maybe give him a nice BJ to start and finish him off inside of you? Maybe he likes to have his nipples pulled and tweaked as he is inside of you? Maybe you can finger him anally to increase the sensations he is feeling while getting laid?

and get his brain into it all too. Like text him some naughty pictures on his phone ahead of time, saying how horny you are for him. Maybe surprise him by walking in the room wearing some really daring lingerie.... maybe offer some handcuffs to him and asking him to restrain you and do whatever he wants....

or maybe tie HIM up, sitting on a chair....and abuse him sexually for a while, teasing him to the brink of orgasm, then stopping, over and over...finally mount him still tied to the chair.


----------



## drewg350 (Oct 14, 2017)

Like everyone else stated, as guys age, we usually take longer. I've noticed a significant difference, but I think it's great. When I was young, it was very difficult to control. I never suffered from "premature ejaculation", but I couldn't normally go 20, 30, 40 minutes, unless I had lots of alcohol. Now, in my mid 40's, on TRT, I'm as horny as I was at 18. I usually get off at least twice a day, if not more. But it definitely takes me longer. But what does get me off, the absolute most, is getting my wife off. Many times I can't get off if I know she's not really wanting sex, but giving it to me because she knows I want it bad. In other words, if she isn't getting off, I find it difficult to get off too. Unless I've gone a couple of days, or more, without getting off. Than I can cum pretty quickly IF I want to. If I want to hold out, I can. But if my wife has an intense orgasm, I'm usually done. I'll cum at the exact same time. Don't take this the wrong way, but I wish my wife could get off repeatedly like you. After one, or maybe two, orgasms, my wife gets so sensitive down there that she'll push me off her or if I'm going down on her, she'll make me stop, and I can't touch her down there. I really want to give her more, but she says she just can't handle more, she gets crazy sensitive and I can't continue. So, I'm jealous of your "gift". As others stated: your husband is very, very, lucky.
Lastly, do NOT complain to him about how long its taking. Trust me, that'll kill it, and it could cause him severe anxiety. So much so, that he might shy away from having sex or even have issues staying hard. My wife has mentioned on occasion while we were having sex "Cmon. Can't you get off ?? I'm done." That is instant crash and burn, and it made me angry. She knows better than to say that to me. She's better off faking an O as I'll get off than (lol). And I'm taking about some nights where she's not really wanting sex, is really tired or sleeping, but I come home late from work, jump into bed and she knows what I want and is willing to give it to me. But she doesn't want a 1 hour romp. She wants us both to cum, and call it a night. I'm sure all can relate to that.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

Saibasu said:


> Hey everyone. So, my husband and I have been together for 11 years, married for 5, and I've always been really really easy to orgasm. When I was younger it was great, he would go pretty fast too and everything worked out well. Now, over a decade later, I orgasm faster than before and he takes longer. It never used to bother me before, but for some reason I find myself feeling embarrassed about it. Is that normal? He can take an hour or so to finish, but by that one I've had tons!
> 
> I talked to him about it and he reassured me that there is nothing to be embarrassed about and even jokingly teased about being "just that good" but I don't know. I still feel embarrassed about it. Anyone else ever feel like this?
> 
> ...


Enjoy it.

You seem to already know that for most of us - both men and women - we often gain more satisfaction knowing we've pleased our lover than pleasing ourselves. I've been with a few multi-orgasmic women, and I LOVE watching them enjoy themselves and it actually helps me enjoy my own orgasm when it happens.

An hour does seem a long time for most men, but if he's always been like that, perhaps it's normal. When I was in in my 20s and just developing my sexual life, I was pretty quick. If my partner wasn't, then we'd develop some method for her getting me off quickly, then I'd recover in a few minutes, and then we could enjoy it together and be simultaneous.

Trust me, having too many is WAY better than having none, as far as the guy is concerned!


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

here is a thought, you might want to do some oral sex with him first, this might help reduce some of that time.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Like I said at the start of this thread there is no better boost to a man than satisfying his partner sexually.My gf Os within about ten minutes but her second and third ones are even stronger.She used to be bothered if I didn’t come but I eventually got through to her that it is the act I love doing and the ejaculation is just a bonus.I usually need about ninety minutes to guarantee shooting but some mornings we don’t have enough time.So that day at some stage we will start again.👍🏾
I wouldn’t want to explain to her the amount of practice I needed to get to this position.🤐


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

I also orgasm very easily and I've always been like this. I can TOTALLY understand what you mean by being embarrassed about it at times. Maybe some people don't understand this. So many times with guys I've tried to delay it or stop it from happening but it's impossible for me. I was sooo self conscious about it. I felt ashamed and kind of like a freak. I guess I always thought that you're "supposed" to cum when the guy does and didn't know any better. I also thought it was freaky to cum from just being touched. I guess I just didn't want the guys to know what was happening.

Now that I'm married i am more relaxed about it but for some reason I still hide it from him if i cum "too fast" and more than 1 time when we are having sex. Not sure why but I just feel sometimes like I want to keep it to myself. I just close my eyes and enjoy it without saying anything. Good to know i'm not alone with this!


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

for years my wife seldom had an orgasm until she started using the vib on her clit. Now she'll have 6 - 8 in a matter of minutes. I could continue but she says those certain magical words (if I wrote them here I would be banned for life) and I explode immediately. 

There are words that are delivered in a certain manner, that your hubby would be done when you want him done! If went as long as your husband, I'd probably have killed my wife years ago. (or I would have died).


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

My wife is the same. At least 20 orgasms to my one. We enjoy it.

That's how God made you. On purpose. Enjoy it.

How else can you be sure to sometimes have simultaneous orgasms? Well, if you are coming a lot the chances are high you will come when he does. Great plan!

I think it's just to make sure you stay interested while the guy gets there.

As for why guys take longer and longer, who knows, who knows. I have always practiced edging, so longer is better.


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't see the problem. Your one lucky girl. I can tell you though as men age it does take them a little longer to get off. The Testosterone ain't what it used to be when their younger so they ain't as easily excited.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

@Saibasu My partner also takes a long time to climax (and has always been this way). I've told him that I really enjoy it, because with him, I actually get as much as I want, which was never the case with previous partners! (And which is totally the truth, I wasn't just saying that.) And he loves watching me enjoy myself so much. It's probably the same with your husband--I wouldn't worry about it.

I do agree with one of the other posters--if this is a new development, it could be health related, and he should see a doctor, just to be safe. If he's always been on the slow side, though, it's likely not a problem. 

If he wants to speed it up, or is feeling frustrated, there is something you could do. If you're both open to it, prostate stimulation during sex will speed it up a LOT. Make sure you get yours first, before you try this, because it will be very quick for him after you start. This is an "in the moment" fix--it won't change anything for subsequent sessions.


----------



## BadGrammar (Oct 29, 2017)

I don't see a problem. Enjoy yourself, and unless he's complaining... he's probably enjoying the show.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

When God made women he did these things.

With women he did not like, he took away the 'O'.
With women he wanted to punish, or to teach, he made them work for their 'O'.
With women he loved....he kept for himself.

Luckily for us, he kept so many, they occasionally fall off the cloud.
Off the cloud, falling into some lucky man's arms.

Just Sayin'


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

As i get older it takes longer.

As a young guy 5MINS and i was done I could still keep going but I really only needed 5mins as a older guy .....sometimes I don'T even finish.

Now that sucks! And shes is thinking its because shes not as beautiful , not the case shes very beautiful.

Just age.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

FeministInPink said:


> @Saibasu My partner also takes a long time to climax (and has always been this way). I've told him that I really enjoy it, because with him, I actually get as much as I want, which was never the case with previous partners! (And which is totally the truth, I wasn't just saying that.) And he loves watching me enjoy myself so much. It's probably the same with your husband--I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> I do agree with one of the other posters--if this is a new development, it could be health related, and he should see a doctor, just to be safe. If he's always been on the slow side, though, it's likely not a problem.
> 
> If he wants to speed it up, or is feeling frustrated, there is something you could do. If you're both open to it, prostate stimulation during sex will speed it up a LOT. Make sure you get yours first, before you try this, because it will be very quick for him after you start. This is an "in the moment" fix--it won't change anything for subsequent sessions.


Aw FIP, aw ****..

Awe it is.


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

We have NEVER had that problem normally the opposite. Wow good for you!


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Sometimes I feel like less of a man because I can't give my wife multiple orgasms. I know this is irrational, as she is just a one and done girl. I know some guys that are one and done for the day. It still hits the ego a little hard when I hear women talk about 5 orgasms in a 1 hour session and I wont ever be able to do this for my wife. I bet he thinks he is an absolute stud. Please don't ruin that for him. Enjoy it!


----------



## Dorrie (Nov 18, 2017)

*Re: To0 many orgasms*



Satya said:


> I'm also multi. It makes my husband very happy. I'd just enjoy the experience. Your hubby likely enjoys seeing you enjoying yourself so much. That's a sign that he adores you and wants to meet your needs.


I'm multi, too. My hubby says he can feel mine, and it's a real ego boost. After I've had my first, I double my efforts to give him his, and usually have another one or two before he achieves. 

It's too bad I've been on libido-lowering meds, and just when I got over them, he got depressed ! I'm moping around like a 21st century Mrs. Roper* because I miss sex with him so much. . . 

So enjoy what you got while you got it ! 

(*Three's Company. Remember the original landlords downstairs ?)


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

If ever there was something that is not a problem (from a man's perspective) this is it!

My first girlfriend was capable of quick and frequent orgasms. I thought that's just the way it was. Uhm, wrong junior!

Took a while to find another one like that. And I have. My W. She is fast and frequent. And claims to of not been like that before. No, I don't think I'm some amazing lover (but I know I do well), but rather the comfort level she has in her head.

I just go with it! At my age it is also taking me longer. Her, typically never less than three (usually the first a couple minutes in), and oftentimes many more than that. 

The only reason it is ever a concern to me is when I feel she wants a "quicky", and not the long, drawn out, multiple O, exhausting sexathon (early, long day at work for her, or we are in a hurry to get somewhere, things like that). I've just learned when that is the case, it makes us both happier if I do my thing, let her get one or two, and then stop and go about my business (go out on the patio and have a couple drinks or something while she drifts off to sleep). No skin off my back! I know I'll be taken care of in short order. 

Use to bother her, but now that she knows it doesn't bother me, she's more than happy with the arrangement! 

Another great thing about women who have multiple orgasms, is it makes it much easier to time yours to coincide with one of theirs for that awesome orgasming together experience. 

Consider yourself (and him) blessed. It's a good thing....trust me!


----------



## colingrant (Nov 6, 2017)

Saibasu said:


> Hey everyone. So, my husband and I have been together for 11 years, married for 5, and I've always been really really easy to orgasm. When I was younger it was great, he would go pretty fast too and everything worked out well. Now, over a decade later, I orgasm faster than before and he takes longer. It never used to bother me before, but for some reason I find myself feeling embarrassed about it. Is that normal? He can take an hour or so to finish, but by that one I've had tons!
> 
> I talked to him about it and he reassured me that there is nothing to be embarrassed about and even jokingly teased about being "just that good" but I don't know. I still feel embarrassed about it. Anyone else ever feel like this?
> 
> ...


Just consider yourself lucky and be done with it.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Can't have too many orgasms! My wife always has several when we have sex! (Me too) 
As my wife & I both learned more & more about each other, we got better & better at it! I could get her off faster & faster, and more and more often! That's a good thing! Makes me proud of me! 

I'm goooooood! 

No worries!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

LOL! This is funny!

Just enjoy you quivering lump of woman you!😁


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

"Ride" by Chase Rice

Edit: Posted on wrong thread. Sorry about that. LOL. But I suppose it is kind of on the same subject...


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Sometimes I feel like less of a man because I can't give my wife multiple orgasms. I know this is irrational, as she is just a one and done girl. I know some guys that are one and done for the day. It still hits the ego a little hard when I hear women talk about 5 orgasms in a 1 hour session and I wont ever be able to do this for my wife. I bet he thinks he is an absolute stud. Please don't ruin that for him. Enjoy it!


It is irrational, but at least you know that!

It's funny, my ex wife could not O without a vibrator. I never brought her to O (well, only gspot via manual stimulation).

For whatever reason, it never bothered me. I don't recall her ever saying that anybody else ever brought her to O, so that was likely a big reason for it. Also, I (we) tried, and tried, and tried. She never complained (to my face!), never emasculated me, or got upset, or blamed me.

With my current wife, she is easily brought to O numerous times, and in short order. She did tell me once that with her ex of ~3 years, she would often not even have one, but that was basically because he was a lazy lover, it was over quick, and she just wasn't into it a lot of the time.

So yeah, that made me feel like a stud for a little bit. Then common sense kicked in. Just because she didn't have multiple O's with him didn't mean she didn't with others 

Logic dictates that if a woman is capable of multiple O's, then she simply is. Couple that with a compatible partner, and all is as it should be. If a woman is "only" capable of a single O, same thing. A compatible partner will be able to deliver.

In the case of someone like my ex wife (and I couldn't tell you for sure) but I doubt a different partner would have made any difference. Obviously I don't know that as fact, but knowing what I knew about her, it seems unlikely. Hyper sensitive clit, for one, so oral was a non-factor. Even by herself with a vibrator, she couldn't directly touch it, she had to dull the sensations with a small towel, or otherwise use the vibrator on her labia, or what have you. And she wasn't orgasmic from PIV - which is very common as we all know. That didn't leave her (or me...) with much.

The ability to have multiple O's isn't rare, but it isn't common, either. To expect a 'one-and-done' woman to respond in a different way to you is futile. But as my wife can attest, if she's capable of multiple O's and is lucky to even have one, THAT'S when you're the problem  And FWIW, sometimes my wife only _wants_ one, too.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

1 - i wish i could last long enough that my wife can have multiple orgasms... 
2 - im still trying to last long enough for her to have one

One big perspective change is this: Sex is about pleasure... if your having pleasure then you are doing great.... Is he having pleasure? Just because he doesnt cum quick doesnt mean he isnt enjoying himself... he may be doing alot in order NOT to come.

You could ask him what he wants you to do that would be a turn on... Maybe read up some handjob/blowjob tips... Hands/Mouth can provide increased pleasure (fingers/tongue can target zones.) 

Are you being verbal? I still have fantasies of the time my wife told me she wanted to taste my cum when giving me a blowjob... or the time she told me that she wanted me to cum and asked me what i wanted her to do..... I blew in like 10 seconds both times


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

Wow! Thanks for all the responses everyone! It's been a while since I posted in this thread so a little update... I have since accepted my multiple o's and have given up the sillyness of feeling embarrassed by it. 

As for the questions about how long my H takes to finish, he's always been that way  he had surgery on his member like 3 times as a child so he believes his sensations aren't at full capacity! That being said, he enjoys it and does usually finish, just takes a bit sometimes. Let's just say I've had to get real good at foreplay over the years! And I used to be one of those "ew oral is gross" girls, but that was years ago now! And I really agree with those of you who said the brain is a big factor. Over the last few months we've started trying all sorts of crazy new things and it's been SO MUCH FUN. having two young kids can get in the way of our more.... devious... things, but we have found ways around it. So happy to report that I've even gotten him in as quick as 20 MINUTES just a few days ago! Talk about your ego boost! Ladies I'm tellin yah, research your BJ techniques cause you can actually improve! 

Thanks again everyone! Hope you're all having good sex


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

JustTheWife said:


> I also orgasm very easily and I've always been like this. I can TOTALLY understand what you mean by being embarrassed about it at times. Maybe some people don't understand this. So many times with guys I've tried to delay it or stop it from happening but it's impossible for me. I was sooo self conscious about it. I felt ashamed and kind of like a freak. I guess I always thought that you're "supposed" to cum when the guy does and didn't know any better. I also thought it was freaky to cum from just being touched. I guess I just didn't want the guys to know what was happening.
> 
> Now that I'm married i am more relaxed about it but for some reason I still hide it from him if i cum "too fast" and more than 1 time when we are having sex. Not sure why but I just feel sometimes like I want to keep it to myself. I just close my eyes and enjoy it without saying anything. Good to know i'm not alone with this!


I've kept them to myself to on occasion! Haha! But I recently found out he knew every time anyway Since he can feel them all :grin2:


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

Vinnydee said:


> My wife has always reached orgasm in less than 3 minutes most times and can keep on going until she is exhausted. She is now 65 and still having the best orgasms in her life. Only problem is that most times just one or sometimes two, exhaust her. I lived with my wife and her girlfriend for much of our marriage. Her girlfriend took 30-60 minutes to reach orgasm. My wife and I had to take turns because it was exhausting and painful at times to keep on going. I think I am very lucky that my wife has quick and lots of orgasms. It is great to have her start to orgasm as soon as my tongue touches her. I am sure that he feels just as lucky as I do to have a wife just as you.
> 
> My wife knows how long it can take most girls to reach orgasm because she is bi so she feels like me; the quicker the better so you can move on to part two. These days we practice tease and denial. My wife gets to orgasm every and anytime she wants while I have to wait weeks or months for mine. I am OK with this since I owe her big time for being so sexual and sharing her girlfriend with me for 30 years. I share her orgasms and have always enjoyed giving more than receiving. Women like you make us happy. No worries about premature ejaculation or sore tongues. Plus it is an ego boost to know that you can make her reach an orgasm so fast. The only downside is that it ruins you for other girls. When you are used to a quick orgasm, girls who take longer, as many do, become less desirable. You can just extend foreplay to make the night last longer or after you orgasm, spend time on your man to tease him very slowly. Edge him by bringing to the brink of an orgasm and then stopping. Wait for him to calm down and repeat. It feels great and will extend your sex time. You can also give him a ruined orgasm which is an orgasm without pleasure. He will ejaculate but not have an orgasm and still be as horny and ready as before. I have been into all kinds of sex both vanilla and fetish. I consider sex an art and enjoy giving pleasure to women. There are many things you can do in bed that aren't really considered kinky.


We regularly change up between vanilla and fetish too  The kids and our modest home make our Fetish Life a little harder which leads to more vanilla activities, but our youngest (2) is finally starting to be ok about being with other people so fingers crossed we can have better quality "alone time"! And the technique you mentioned above the "edging", I wouldnt really want to do that with H, he already takes soooo long, but maybe it might work for me!


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

Saibasu said:


> I've kept them to myself to on occasion! Haha! But I recently found out he knew every time anyway Since he can feel them all :grin2:


Yes, i'm probably not as good at hiding it as I think i am, at least when it's full sex. Let's just say that there are some pretty clear signs of it :smile2:


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

JustTheWife said:


> Yes, i'm probably not as good at hiding it as I think i am, at least when it's full sex. Let's just say that there are some pretty clear signs of it :smile2:


I've always maintained the opinion that if he has to ask if she had an orgasm, she didn't... because when (most) women have an orgasm, it's pretty obvious.

That being said, sex without orgasm doesn't mean it was bad sex... all the sensations, etc. can be amazing on their own without climax. And orgasm doesn't always mean it was good sex. (The last few years with my XH, he always knew how to make me climax, because he knew which buttons to push, but the sex was still bad.)


----------



## Randy2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Saibasu,
If there was a way for you to share your multi-orgasmic ability,
to teach it, transfer it, however, you could help the human race dramatically, and probably become a wealthy woman.
I don't know how I'd get my wife to listen and learn, but I'd try, and I'd pay.
She's a "one and done" woman, great, but I expect she has some conflicts and guilt there too which she is unable to talk about, so far.


SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Women are kind of brought up being taught all kinds of conflicting things about sex. If we enjoy it, there is guilt. If we don't, there is guilt. It's a mess all around.
> 
> We get pushed and pressured in both ways. Guilt, shame, and all the other crap in a woman's head is a big problem in many sex lives.


----------



## xitinglife (Jun 25, 2017)

Saibasu said:


> Hey everyone. So, my husband and I have been together for 11 years, married for 5, and I've always been really really easy to orgasm. When I was younger it was great, he would go pretty fast too and everything worked out well. Now, over a decade later, I orgasm faster than before and he takes longer. It never used to bother me before, but for some reason I find myself feeling embarrassed about it. Is that normal? He can take an hour or so to finish, but by that one I've had tons!
> 
> I talked to him about it and he reassured me that there is nothing to be embarrassed about and even jokingly teased about being "just that good" but I don't know. I still feel embarrassed about it. Anyone else ever feel like this?
> 
> ...


A man here. First: nothing's wrong with you, he takes his take and enjoys it, he is thrilled that he can push you over the edge more than once, and you are unnecessarily paranoid. 

Now, I had a woman once (not my wife, this was before I was married) who would orgasm 3-4 times in a single session. I was also young and energetic then, but I would normally take 20-30 minutes (well, with a condom on; 15-20 without unless I explicitly held it back). Trust me, that girl totally did it for me. I was just able to go for that long, and longer if I tried (and sometimes I did because it was so much fun). 

Now I've been a husband for 10 years, I take about 20-30 minutes (no condom). Trust me, my wife totally does it for me. Sometimes I can go for as long as 40 minutes (never an hour). She can have maybe 2 in a longer session, maybe more. Certainly not like that girl from college. Now you tell me -- should I stress about not giving her 4-5 in a session like I did with that girl from college? Hell no! Why create artificial worries? It is what it is, it is good overall, so just let it be. 

If you really are THAT worried, have a few (maybe one or two too many) drinks with your husband, and when both of you are on the truth trail, just ask him explicitly what it is he would like you to do to "do it" for him better. But really, I think it's unnecessary.


----------

